# Cruise Control Diet



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Has anyone tried this; and if so, what do you think of it?

I'm not concerned about losing weight; just want to shed the fatty tissues...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Never heard of it. Will google.

I can’t see where it is a diet, per say. 

Reviews are bad. 

Pay $50 to be told not to eat processed food?? I will tell you that for only $30.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

exactly! just another way to make you and 50dollars part ways. ~Georgia


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Had to look it up. I can see where it would work. IF you were lucky enough to just happen to eat at enough of a caloric deficit to loose fatty tissue. And you will lose weight if you lose fatty tissue. If you are at a caloric deficit you run the risk of losing muscle. Actually you are just as likely, your body doesn't care what it burns for fuel. So best not to run too much of a deficit, and to be sure and get plenty of protein, maybe work out a little so as not to lose too much muscle. If you lose too much muscle losing your fat, you will have to eat at a surplus to gain it back. If you have fat to burn, a high protein intake and a caloric deficit can allow you to build or maintain muscle while you are losing fat. Run out of fat and you will lose muscle. There is no special diet that burns just fat. It's all a pretty delicate process, so it is doubtful that a diet plan that doesn't include lots of math would have very consistent results.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for helping. I've never been on any diet. Metabolism has always been good. Now up in years and cannot work up even a sweat and the "fatty" tissue seems to linger...


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Never heard of it but I am not willing to pay for someone to tell me that I'm fat and what to eat


----------

